# Patchouli plus ..?  (for patchouli haters)



## Parke Co. Grapevine (Jul 8, 2013)

This may already have been discussed, but there is sooo much good information here and I don't have time to search through it all. My Q:  I have some patchouli from my last order - that I intended to use cause a customer told me she loved it with Lavender. Ugh. I discovered I cannot stand the smell of patchouli!  I don't think Lavender alone would be enough balance. Somewhere, sometime, I saw a comment about a fragrance blend with patchouli that even a patchouli hater loved.  Any recommendations, so I can figure out a way to use this oil?  LOL


----------



## houseofwool (Jul 8, 2013)

Patch/lav is a great combo.  Play with the percentages, both have good staying power in my (limited) experience.  I usually do around 50/50.  Otherwise, I've also mixed it with ylang-ylang to up the floral and tone down the hippie...


----------



## Parke Co. Grapevine (Jul 8, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> Patch/lav is a great combo.  Play with the percentages, both have good staying power in my (limited) experience.  I usually do around 50/50.  Otherwise, I've also mixed it with ylang-ylang to up the floral and tone down the hippie...



Thanks for the info, and for the good laugh! I was a wanna-be hippy a long time ago (but I never liked patchouli.


----------



## houseofwool (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of patch by itself, but so many people love it that I've learned to deal with it...


----------



## lsg (Jul 8, 2013)

Look at the blend I posted in the aromatherapy section.  It contains quite a bit of patchouli and it mellows out to smell wonderful.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 8, 2013)

Is this Patchouli EO? My FO smells different and sweeter but I very much dislike both. 
Better than Lemongrass though :sick:  I can't even use LG for customer unless its blended with Litsea or another citrus at about 40/60.. makes me get a headache in 30 sec.


----------



## heartsong (Jul 8, 2013)

i'm not a fan of patch either, but I adore my friend's "voodoo lavender"  4 parts lavender & 1 part patch e/o...even my hubby loves it!  it's the first bar to always get used up and sometimes I shampoo my hair with it just for the wonderful scent!


----------



## kazmi (Jul 8, 2013)

From Nature's Garden:  Patchouli blends well with Bergamot, Cedarwood, Cinnamon Leaf, Clary Sage, Geranium, Lavender, Myrrh, the sweeter citrus oils, Neroli, Nutmeg, Rose, as well as other base notes: Sandalwood, Rosewood, Vetiver.

Not a big fan of it so I probably would use it very sparingly with lavendar, a citrus, and ylang ylang.


----------



## vberkesch (Jul 10, 2013)

Never been a big patch fan, BUT, can't get enough of patch/ orange EO. 5 fold orange. 4 or 5 parts orange to 1 part patch.

Nice thing about patch - don't feel you have to use it up fast because a 10 year old patch FO is like soaping with GOLD!


----------



## vberkesch (Jul 10, 2013)

My mistake above - a,10 year old patch EO!!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 10, 2013)

Peppermint!


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 11, 2013)

vberkesch said:


> Never been a big patch fan, BUT, can't get enough of patch/ orange EO. 5 fold orange. 4 or 5 parts orange to 1 part patch.
> 
> Nice thing about patch - don't feel you have to use it up fast because a 10 year old patch FO is *like soaping with GOLD*!



What do u mean?
In what way?


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Jul 11, 2013)

vberkesch said:


> Nice thing about patch - don't feel you have to use it up fast because a 10 year old patch FO is like soaping with GOLD!



I have just finished off a bottle of patch eo that I've had about 10 years and which smelled lovely, so obviously I've ordered some more now that I've started soaping but I was so disappointed because it doesn't smell the same at all, in fact I really don't like the new batch. I couldn't work out whether it was because it was from a different supplier or just because its fresher but you've got me thinker the latter now, so maybe I'll just put it away in storage for a few years and try to source some more in the meantime.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 11, 2013)

Each and every batch of pure essential oil has a different scent each time.


----------



## vberkesch (Jul 11, 2013)

Jenneelk,
   The older patch is the better it gets. Like a good aged wine.


----------

